# Moving to Pisa, in search of expats!



## katrinadm

Hi there. 

I am an Aussie expat living in Florence, and next month I will be relocating to Pisa. I am searching for expat groups in the city but no luck as yet.

If there are any expats who would like to get in touch, I'd love to hear from you!


----------



## elise a

Hello! I am not in an expat group, but I just moved to Pisa as well and I have been wanting to meet up with someone who speaks english! hahah I have not been able to make any friends because of the language barrier so if you are close to Ponsacco, let me know! And if youre not, still let me know because it would be wonderful to meet another English speaker!


----------



## katrinadm

Hiya Elise. So nice to hear from you! I actually live in Pisa city centre. But I would be really interested in meeting up. I totally get the language difficulties, it's so hard to connect with people when you can't express yourself. If you'd like to email me at at gmail dot com we can go from there. Buona serata :-D


----------



## zoey7

*Also in Pisa*

Hi there! Im also in Pisa and its soo hard making friends coz not many people speak English here!

Feel free to drop me an email: [email
 xx


----------



## AleCat

Hi there.
I'm moving to Pisa this week! So nervous. Leaving Washington DC. Lived there as a child but now 27 and taking a leap. Working as caregiver in Tirrenia at the beach. Could use English speaking friends! I'll be there Tuesday! Ahhh!
Alessandra


----------



## katrinadm

Hiya Alessandra. Safe travels on your journey here. Feel free to send me an email att gmail dot com and we can hopefully arrange to meet up once you are all settled in :-D


----------



## tmandarano

Sent emails.


----------



## Undertow40

Hi there!

My names Adam and I am a New Zealander living in Viareggio with my Italian wife Silvia. It would be great to meet some fellow english speakers. I am contactable via email on a j g 2 7 9 at g mail dot com. Hope to hear from people soon!

Ciao for now


----------



## katrinadm

*pleased to meet you :-D*

So cool to hear from you Adam! I'll be in contact via email for sure.


----------



## katrinadm

*how was the move Alecat?*

Ciao Alessandra. How did the move to Italy go? Are you finding your feet ok? Looking forward to meeting you soon. Katrina


----------



## rotella

If you like hiking you're welcome to join a Liguria-based group, that was founded 2 years ago. Just google liguriah or lookup for Genova hiking on FB and you'll find it.
Despite us being in Genova, almost half of hikes are within an hour from Pisa (in the Spezia region).


----------



## Spaghettino

Ciao a tutti!

In a couple of weeks I will be me too a new Toscanini expat 
I am currently living in Barcelona and its crazy social life for the apparently quiet one of pisa. I say pisa, but I rancon I will be more luckily living around Lucca, much more cute to me.
My sweet british boyfriend is being relocated for job, and as I am a vagabond in the soul,I am more than happy to join him in this new adventure.

Lets keep posted guys! Toscana can rock even more if we keep active:clap2:

A presto!


----------



## AleCat

*Made It! YAYZ! Now Lets Have Some Fun!*

HEY ALL!
The move was stressssssssssfull! My whole life in 2 huge suitcases and a carryon back pack that would have worked as a teenage mutant ninja turtle costume had it been Halloween. Thankfully Mom agreed to ship some things come fall. 
SO EVERYONE.... Lets catch up. I live in Tirrrenia but take the bus into the city almost everyday. This was my childhood's second home so I am pretty familiar with the area. If You are interested in drinks and dinner we could meet up by the tower and find a cozy joint for pizzas... Pisani Expats UNITE! Hahahahah. I have a phone which I wouldn't dare put on here but my email is my nickname for Alessandra.... 'Ale' followed by my last name which is 'Firmani'. Google hosts my email.... so you can hopefully figure that one out. Email me with your name, number, and general location..... I'm not a creeper and don't want your apartment number or anything like that... IE:

Hi! My name is Alessandra but most call me 'Ale'. My email address is (xoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxo). Or you can reach me by phone at +39.555.5555. I live on on sea front outskirts of Pisa in a town called Tirrenia

Im hoping we could get a little crowd together if not by this weekend... The next... I hope this post doesn't get kicked back.... Im trying to follow the rules, I just want to meet a few fellow english speakers! :fingerscrossed:
xoxoxoxoxox
AleFirmani At Google's Email Hosting Service


----------



## katrinadm

*Welcome Spaghettini!*

Nice to hear from you Spaghettini! Get in contact when you've arrived in Italy and I'm sure we can arrange some thing :-D


----------



## katrinadm

*Yay AleCat!*

So glad to hear you arrived finally AleCat. I've sent you an email, hope to hear from you soon


----------



## expat29

Ciao tutti!

I'm also new to Pisa, looking for english speaking people until I manage to learn italian. I see that the thread is a bit old, but if you are still around and keep meeting together I would be happy if I could join you!

Saluti


----------



## katrinadm

Ciao expat29! I'm still here and always excited to meet other expats. Tell me more about you  Katrina


----------



## expat29

Ciao Katrina!

I live in Pisa close to the centre, I've been here a few months now for work and should stay for a year or two. I'm trying to learn italian, but since I travel a lot for work, it's a bit difficult to properly follow an italian course. I would very much like to go around in Tuscany, the weather is still fine these days (ok... not today ).


----------



## katrinadm

I've been in Pisa a few months myself, but I lived in Firenze for a while before that. I understand it must be difficult to learn the language when you're constantly travelling. Yep today is less than perfect, but at least the heat has broken. August was intense!


----------



## expat29

I stayed in Firenze for a month too. Wonderful place to live! Still going there every once in a while.
As for the heat, I'm from Cyprus, so it's just the perfect weather conditions for me  (or at least the one I'm familiar with)


----------



## expat29

I have some acquaintances from Australia here, a couple. I think they would like to meet other Australians in Pisa.


----------



## katrinadm

Well then you'd be well used to the heat!


----------



## katrinadm

I'm always happy to meet fellow expats. Are they in Pisa too?


----------



## expat29

Yes, they are in Pisa. The problem is I don't see them very often, but next time I do I can tell them if they want to meet.


----------



## Lizziebee562

Hi,

I know this thread hasn't been used for a while ... Hopefully still bring looked at though.

I don't move to Pisa until later this year but am wondering how you've all got on re: meeting other ex-pats? My language skills won't be brilliant when I get there and as my partner will be working a lot I'll be in dire need of some friendly company!

Any info you have would be useful

Thanks

X


----------



## katrinadm

Hi Lizzeebee,

This group might be of interest to you, although most of the members I have had contact with are not in Pisa but surrounds. 

https://www.facebook.com/groups/expatsviareggio/?fref=ts

I am in Pisa city centre and happy to help out in any way I can 

Katrina


----------



## Lizziebee562

Hi

Thanks for that ... Moving date is imminent now so will take a look at Facebook group and see what happens. Mild 'new country' panic is setting in, so any tips are welcome 

Xx


----------



## leo2206

Hi, i just moved in to pis and looking for friends too. Do you want to meet and have a drink?


----------



## Lizziebee562

Hi

I'd love to - we're not moving out until October though, but I'll get in touch once we're there


----------



## katrinadm

*Still keen to meet in Pisa *

Hiya Lizziebee562 and leo2206,

I'm still in Pisa and still keen to meet up if either of you are interested. 

Welcome to Pisa! :hippie:


----------



## rosfor

Hi
I have recently moved to Pisa so if you are still here would love to get in touch
ros


----------



## rosfor

Hi Lizziebee562 and Leo2206 and Katriadm
If any of you are still in Pisa would love to meet up as I have recently moved and would love to meet some people


----------



## nazarena

Hi, my name is Nazarena and I live in Lucca! I speak a good English and I love meeting new people.
I would be glad to help you, if you need it.


----------



## rosfor

Hi Nazarena
I love meeting new people too, so maybe we can meet up over the next couple of weeks. I speak English and Italian, my daughter is coming over so as she loves Lucca we might pop up on one of the days, so I could let you know


----------



## nazarena

I'll be happy to meet you. 
I sent you an email to your Gmail account (I read it in your profile). My account through libero.it is nazarena.simonetti.


----------



## rosfor

great, look forward to that
best wishes
Ros


----------



## nazarena

rosfor said:


> great, look forward to that
> best wishes
> Ros


Sorry, i think i made a mistake, i didn't send you an email and i didn't find your address. My mail is nazarena.simonetti at libero.it


----------



## rosfor

ok I will email you


----------



## beth2107

Hi.

I have just seen your posts, so I don't know whether anyone will see this reply. I am living in Tuscany and i do actually travel to Pisa. Although I am not living there it would be nice to meet English speaking people around as it is so hard to make friends with the language barrier and I am quite homesick. 

Any replies would be fantastic. Hope to hear back.


Beth


----------



## nazarena

Hi Beth, I live in Lucca and I speak fluent English.
My Mail through libero.it is nazarena.simonetti, I'll be happy to get to know you!


----------



## beth2107

Hi Nazarena.

That would be lovely. Could you send me a private message with your email address? I am on my ipad and it seems difficult to send a message privately! Then i can email you with my address. 

Beth


----------



## nazarena

I am not allowed to send private Messages or write email addresses because I'm a new member, so I write my address in this way: nazarena.simonetti at libero.it, I'm looking forward for your email!


----------



## nazarena

Sorry, I've read only how your mail, I'll answer you!


----------



## rosfor

Hi Beth
I am living in Pisa, and would be delighted to meet up with you. Let me know
best wishes
Ros


----------



## beth2107

Hi Ros. 

That would be lovely. Are you able to send A PM so we can exchange email address?

Beth


----------



## rosfor

not sure how to do the PM. But can be contacted on below snip


----------



## rosfor

nazarena said:


> Sorry, I've read only how your mail, I'll answer you!


Hi Nazarena, yes we must try and make contact, so let me know if you would like to set something up


----------



## Bethkelly

ok thanks Ros I will send you an email now


----------



## Robzkie

Hi guys!

i'm Roberto, i was born in Pisa and came back after spending the last four years abroad. I really want to get in touch with the international community here. I am usually in town during the day, send me a pm and we can arrange a meeting. 

Best regards to everyone.


----------



## rosfor

hi Roberto
check out Easy Pisa? facebook page, i set it up as Pisa didn't have an expat page, also Lost in Lucca, and am up for meeting up, we try and set up a meet up on the E P? page


----------



## yosheryosh

Robzkie, you only have 2 messages so I can't send you a PM. Would like to get in contact with you!


----------



## Robzkie

rosfor said:


> hi Roberto
> check out Easy Pisa? facebook page, i set it up as Pisa didn't have an expat page, also Lost in Lucca, and am up for meeting up, we try and set up a meet up on the E P? page


Sure we can meet! How can i find you on that FB page?


----------



## Robzkie

yosheryosh said:


> Robzkie, you only have 2 messages so I can't send you a PM. Would like to get in contact with you!


I think that the FB page "Easy Pisa" is the easiest way at the moment. When they accept my request to join i will post there too to arrange a meeting.

Are you in Pisa? Your profile says that you are in Spain.


----------



## rosfor

if you're fb i started an easy pisa? page, so join up as a few of us our meeting for coffee wednesday a.m at the coffee bar in piazza torricella adjacent to piazza dante


----------



## rosfor

hi yes, did you send a request to join? I will check, i hope you're in, otherwise i missed it


----------

